# 1000 cheers to Elisa!



## Jana337

1000 grazie per  1000  post pieni di

*e*leganza
*l*ucidità
*i*ntelligenza
*s*pirito
*a*ccuratezza.

Jana

​


----------



## lsp

_Language tethers us to the world; without it we spin like atoms._
_ - Penelope Lively _​ 
Your posts never want for generosity, humor, and sensitivity. 
Thank you. I have learned so much from you.​


----------



## Manuel_M

Elisa, grazie 1000 per la tua generosità e per la tua capacità di spiegare tutto a tutti.

CONGRATULAZIONI
​


----------



## Elisa68

WoW!!  
Ragazzi, grazie mille! Siete gentilissimi e davvero troppo buoni!  

Sono io che devo ringraziare voi per quello che mi insegnate ogni giorno!


----------



## Alfry

anche io ho imparato molto da te... in inglese ed in italiano  sei il mio angelo custode preferito  

complimentissimi
come ci si sente ad avere un numero a 4 cifre?


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi Eliza,

Thanks for your help and your vote of confidence with my somewhat flawed attempts at the Italian language.

Cheers!
Charles


----------



## Silvia

Sono arrivata tardi... ma meglio tardi che mai 

Congratulazioni per il raggiungimento di 1000+ post!


----------



## winnie

ops! ho mancato ad uno degli appuntamenti cui tenevo di più!

grazie Elisa per tutto ciò che fai, sei impareggiabile!


----------



## Elisa68

Thank you very much, everybody!  Così mi fate veramente arrossire!!!! 
Adesso basta altrimenti comincio a crederci sul serio!!


----------



## moodywop

Elisa

Tu sì 'na cosa grande. E proprio oggi che ho ripreso a partecipare ai forum dopo un lungo periodo di malattia mi rende particolarmente felice farti le congratulazioni e farti arrossire ancora di più con questa poesia scritta nel mio napoletano traballante, che spero comunichi la mia eterna gratitudine per essermi stata vicino in un periodo difficile:

A Eli

Ma quant'è bella sta malafemmena
E' nata a Roma ma ten' 'o cor' napulitan'
Nun faje a tjemp'a dicere 'na cosa
Che essa già ten' pronta 'na canzon' napulitana
p' l'occasione
Ma comme fa?

Sta commare è tanto bellella
Nun aggio capito
Che c' trov' 'nda sto scumbinatiell'
Ma 'na cosa è certa
E' nnato n'ammore,
platonico sì, ma semp'ammore
E forse chist'è l'ammore
cchjù vero ca c' sta
(si 'o ddice Platone!)

Aro' m' vot' e giro
Quann' m' par' ca nisciun' m' penza
Quann' m' par' ca 'o munno m' car' 'n capa
E a terra m' frana sott'i pier'
'a malafemmenuccia mia
comm' p' telepatia
m' manna n'email
e m' fa sent' ca nun song' poje tant' na chiavica

Carlo


----------



## Elisa68

Carlo, come al solito mi lasci senza parole!
Grazie, è da incorniciare, come direbbe Alfry!


----------



## Anna Più

Veloce, precisa ... e sempre ci sei!
Grazie e congratulazioni!


----------



## DesertCat

Thanks for all of your helpful posts, Elisa.


----------



## Mei

Tantissimi auguri per i primi *1000 post*, ti manca meno per i *2000!!!*  

Ciao!
 
Mei​


----------



## ElaineG

Congrats, Elisa, meglio tardi che mai!  Non ti ho conosciuto da molto tempo ma... Sei sempre una luce nel buio (non che noi altri siamo il buio , ma sei sempre chiarissima).  Grazie per il tuo aiuto e per il tuo spirito saggio e educato.


----------



## Elisa68

Thank you very much, Anna, Desertcat, Mei, and Elaine. I am learning so much from your posts!


----------

